# Help... I need a FP Nib Coupler...!



## SuperDave (Jan 31, 2008)

... (*the part pressed into the lower barrel to which the Nib screws onto*) ... for a Statesman Fountain Pen. Anyone have one they will part with for reasonable price? E-mail me if you do.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Monty (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure exactly which part you mean, but if it broke or you lost it, call CSUAS. They may have extras that they could sell/send you.


----------

